# who here still closes their eyes with a blindfold on???



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 31, 2008)

hey guys, i was just wondering how many of you colse their eyes when doing a blindfold solve with the blindfold on???? i do it most of the times, im just wondering if there is anyone els like that


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 31, 2008)

I selected sometimes because I use different things for blindfolds and depending on what I use, it may be more comfortable.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 31, 2008)

if i dont close my eyes, they would tough the inside of the blindfold


----------



## Erik (Aug 31, 2008)

Even when using a blindfold I still close them, why keep them open? There is nothing to see anyway


----------



## Simboubou (Aug 31, 2008)

Once I tried to keep my eyes open with the blindfold on it. And it made me lost my focus, so I closed it again. Anyway, I only use a blindfold when I film Myself.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2008)

i close my eyes. i do not want my eyeballs scraping against the blindfold!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

I can think easier with my eyes closed.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't do it blindfold without closing my eyes


----------



## Pedro (Aug 31, 2008)

voted always, because when I'm not filming or at a competition, I simply close them
when I'm filming/competing, I close them behind the blindfold too


----------



## Ton (Aug 31, 2008)

Closing my eyes keep me concentrated


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm amazed that there are people who don't always close their eyes. I would think it would be VERY distracting to have them open. (But I've never even tried - I'm already convinced it would bother me too much.)


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

Keeping them closed helps you concentrate. For example blind people's other senses are more developed because they don't worry about seeing.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Keeping them closed helps you concentrate. For example blind people's other senses are more developed



Um, you might want to think that reasoning through again.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

What I meant was when you close your eyes, your sight doesn't bother you anymore. You are a temporary blind person and you can concentrate better.


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2008)

I keep my eyes open to look under the blindfold, I can sub50 BLD now, WR here I come.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2008)

I tried to BLD on the bus while keeping my eyes open so people won't steal my stuff. I failed. I can't focus, I don't have a blindfold either, So I always close eyes and put cube under table to solve.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> What I meant was when you close your eyes, your sight doesn't bother you anymore. You are a temporary blind person and you can concentrate better.


What I meant was when your other senses are strengthened, you'll hear the people chatting around you better, so you ought to get distracted and it should harm concentration.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > What I meant was when you close your eyes, your sight doesn't bother you anymore. You are a temporary blind person and you can concentrate better.
> ...



Umm, good point  I guess it just strengthens your focus.


----------



## Kian (Sep 4, 2008)

you know, i have no idea. what i do. i have honestly never thought about it before. i think they're open but i really have no idea. maybe i close them naturally?

when i get home from work i'll see. this is intriguing/ possibly very distracting, haha!


----------



## shelley (Sep 4, 2008)

Why would you keep them open? There's nothing to see. At least there _should_ be nothing to see...


----------



## Kian (Sep 4, 2008)

haha, that is very true, its just something i've never thought about before. i may just do it without thinking...just never thought about it.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 17, 2008)

Although I usually close mine, I do keep them open on occasion... I dont know why, but sometimes I can just think better or visualize better with them open.

When I close them I sort of go into "REM" mode, and my eyes twitch a lot more. Sometimes it is harder to focus like this, especially if my eyelashes rub against the inside of the blindfold, which can be irritating. With my eyes open, I can just stare straight ahead and sort of forget everything else... sort of like when you stare off into space.

And anyway, I like seeing the wonderful green-teal color of the inside of my blindfold.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Although I usually close mine, I do keep them open on occasion... I dont know why, but sometimes I can just think better or visualize better with them open.
> 
> When I close them I sort of go into "REM" mode, and my eyes twitch a lot more. Sometimes it is harder to focus like this, especially if my eyelashes rub against the inside of the blindfold, which can be irritating. With my eyes open, I can just stare straight ahead and sort of forget everything else... sort of like when you stare off into space.
> 
> And anyway, I like seeing the wonderful green-teal color of the inside of my blindfold.



My grandmother tells me that I keep on blinking when I BLD, but I can't tell. I guess this REM mode is normal?


----------



## KevinK (Dec 19, 2008)

I only have my eyes open during practice to check the timer. I was too scared to open them during competition.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 19, 2008)

I do, the blindfold touches my eyes when wearing it, so I have to (blindfold + contacts = bad idea)
I don't blindsolve though, I use it for other things (blindstacking, some magic tricks)


----------



## ccchips296 (Dec 22, 2008)

I only do when im tired, otherwise i feel i can concentrate and go faster with open.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 23, 2008)

When I was at the Philippine Open, I closed my eyes during BLD. Since it was around 4 am where I live, I fell asleep for a second haha


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 23, 2008)

edd5190 said:


> When I was at the Philippine Open, I closed my eyes during BLD. Since it was around 4 am where I live, I fell asleep for a second haha



Rofl that's funny xD I usually close my eyes, it helps my concentration >.<


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't own a blindfold because I found they really don't work too well. If I solve for spectators, I like to put my hands under a table so they can watch. I usually keep my eyes closed, otherwise I might get distracted by the people looking at me. Also, if my eyes are open, they tend to roll around in different directions while I think and that makes people laugh (or freak out). If there is no table for me to put my hands under, then I might drape my sweatshirt over my head, and keep my eyes closed too.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2008)

I close my eyes every time I do a blind solve. I only use a blindfold during a real competition solve, cube meetings and sometimes during other meetings


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 24, 2008)

Update: I no longer close my eyes unless I'm in my room. I'm too paranoid of people stealing my stuff on the bus and playing tricks on me in school. The distraction isn't bad at all.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 24, 2008)

I have my eyes closed most the time, but I sometime open them. I imagine I am looking down on the cube when I do this but otherwise I just recall numbers and visual stuff


----------



## VirKill (Dec 27, 2008)

Haha... when I do BLD in public area, I'm not even close my eyes... just not looking at the cube.

But, I found it's hard to buy blindfold in any store in here


----------



## tim (Dec 27, 2008)

VirKill said:


> Haha... when I do BLD in public area, I'm not even close my eyes... just not looking at the cube.
> 
> But, I found it's hard to buy blindfold in any store in here



I got mine at a pharmacy.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 27, 2008)

Blindfolds are for noobs, buy a headband!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 27, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Blindfolds are for noobs, buy a headband!


Or a sarong.


----------



## tim (Dec 27, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Blindfolds are for noobs, buy a headband!
> ...



Pfft! Scarfs are way cooler!


----------



## blah (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got a pair of glasses that's "mirrored" on the inside (got it from a joke/prank shop ), which means you get to see your own eyes and everything that's happening behind you, but you can't see anything in front of you. Maybe that's a good compromise if you're "paranoid of people stealing your stuff or playing tricks on you"


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 27, 2008)

That could work... If you aren't easily distracted by the sight of your own pupils and their constant readjustment by just staring at them. Like me


----------

